

Ask HN: Which other similar to HN communities are you a member of? - sebkomianos


======
chalst
Similar is a mite ambiguous, but I guess you mean somewhat similar communities
rather than Reddit-like interface.

Three I really care about: Advogato, Lambda the Ultimate and the new Tex Stack
Exchange.

Stack Overflow isn't a community anymore, but I still go there a few times a
week and see what's happened on the tags I care about. I've got a Linked In
account: the forums there are weird; the German-centric Xing is better, but
not hugely - the advantage of these is that they are easy to keep up with. I
checkout Slashdot every month or so, and am not really sure why I bother.

I subscribe to a few mailing lists, but I spend much less time with them than
I did six or seven years ago. They feel more a like an obligation that a
community, to be honest. I'm a bit bothered about that, since mailing lists
are much easier to archive than anything else: internet communities are
becoming more transitory in so many ways.

------
olalonde
I sometimes use <http://forrst.com/>

------
ISeemToBeAVerb
Used to haunt Wickedfire a lot. Not so much recently though. Not sure if
AskMetafilter counts, but I've been there for years and love the community.

------
shii
NuclearPhynance, the phorum for sharp, rich, laconic quant bastards who drink
too much. HN is like 4chan compared to it.

------
just_testing
Reddit, and some mailing lists (altough Reddit serves me only for the laughts
- the mailing lists are far more useful)

